# Abkündigung CODESYS V2.3 (SPS WAGO 750-880)



## ballaballa1556 (11 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen WAGO 750-880 Controller in unserem Haus zur Automatisierung 
der elektrischen Verbraucher installiert. Diesen habe ich mit der CODESYS-Software 
in der Version 2.3 programmiert. Diese Version wurde zum Ende 2019 abgekündigt 
und nun angekündigt, dass sie zum Ende des Jahres 2022 nicht mehr weiter zum 
allgemeinen Download angeboten wird. Soweit mir bekannt ist, lässt sich mein 
Controller nicht mit einer neueren CODESYS-Version programmieren. Wie lange 
die Version 2.3 auf zukünftigen Windows-Versionen lauffähig sein wird, ist ebenfalls 
ungewiss. 

Ich habe mich damals explizit gegen den Verbau eines Bussystems wie KNX und für 
den Wago-Controller entschieden, weil ich diesen als die zukunftssicherere Variante 
gehalten habe. Nun stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, wie ich mittel- bis langfristig 
sicherstellen kann, Änderungen an der Programmierung meines Controllers 
vornehmen zu können. Sobald die Software auf keinem aktuellen Betriebssystem 
mehr lauffähig ist, kann ich diese nicht mehr verwenden und damit meinen Controller 
nicht mehr programmieren. Er wird damit zum Elektroschrott und ich werde 
gezwungen sein, einen neuen, für Privatanwender teuren Controller zu kaufen. 
Alternativ kann ich einen Laptop mit einem alten Betriebssystem verwenden, den 
ich nur für CODESYS verwende. Aber auch bei dem ist nicht die Frage, ob er 
irgendwann den Geist aufgibt, sondern wann.

Sehe ich das richtig oder übersehe ich was...? Ich wüsste gerne, wie andere Leute, 
die ebenfalls diesen Controller (oder einen anderen mit dem selben Problem) haben,
damit umgehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

Die Verwendung einer virtuellen Maschine mit "altem Betriebssystem" auf einem aktuellen PC/Laptop mit einem aktuellen Betriebssystem sollte wie im professionellen Umfeld auch für Dich eine mögliche Lösung sein.


----------



## ballaballa1556 (11 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Die Verwendung einer virtuellen Maschine mit "altem Betriebssystem" auf einem aktuellen PC/Laptop mit einem aktuellen Betriebssystem sollte wie im professionellen Umfeld auch für Dich eine mögliche Lösung sein.


Darauf bin ich - warum auch immer - noch gar nicht gekommen. Das wäre tatsächlich eine 
Möglichkeit. Macht das denn irgendwer so oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen? Danke!


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

Wenn Du hier mal nach VM suchst (sofern 2 Buchstaben für die Suche reichen -> PS: reicht offensichtlich), wirst Du sehen, wie viele Profis damit arbeiten.
Gerade durch Siemens TIA mit seinen vielen Versionen sehen sich viele von ihnen geradezu dazu gezwungen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

ballaballa1556 schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich - warum auch immer - noch gar nicht gekommen. Das wäre tatsächlich eine
> Möglichkeit. Macht das denn irgendwer so oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen? Danke!


Das machen sogar ganz viele


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das machen sogar ganz viele


Und nicht nur eine ( bei mir >10 )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

PS:
Im privaten Umfeld kostet es ja nicht einmal etwas ( VM Workstation ).


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PS:
> Im privaten Umfeld kostet es ja nicht einmal etwas ( VM Workstation ).


Oracle Virtualbox auch nicht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Oracle Virtualbox auch nicht


Glückwunsch zum 10.000sten Beitrag 🍾


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 10.000sten Beitrag 🍾


Respekt, Dieter!


----------



## KLM (11 September 2022)

CODESYS (ehem. 3S) hat die CODESYS 2 abgekündigt und die angekündigt den Download von der Homepage zu nehmen. Bei WAGO bekommst Du CODESYS 2 noch. Aber es ist schon richtig, auch ein OEM wird das eher früher, als später abkündigen. Weiterentwickelt wird die CODESYS 2 aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Und nein, Dein Controller ist bereits selbst seit einigen Jahren abgekündigt und kann nicht mit CODESYS 3 oder dem darauf basierenden e!COCKPIT programmiert werden. Die Welt dreht sich jeden Tag und eine Seite - in Deinem Fall Hardware und Entwicklungsumgebung - konstant lassen, die andere seinen Lauf nehmen lassen - hier das Betriebssystem Deines PC - führt irgendwann zum Problem. Hier hilft Dir nur den Letztstand in einer VM einzufrieren, oder den Controller und die Entwicklungsumgebung gegen etwas halbwegs aktuelles auszutauschen. Aber selbst das Eingefrorene muss irgendwann aktualisiert werden - Stichwort VM auf einer CD/DVD im Schaltschrank und das Problem heute noch einen PC mit einem passenden Laufwerk aufzutreiben. Wie gesagt, die Welt dreht sich und zukunftssicher ist nur, dass nicht bleibt, wie es war. Selbst im professionellen Umfeld, wo es meist nur etwas langsamer geht - siehe Abkündigung seitens (seinerzeit noch) 3S und bisher noch Verfügbar beim OEM.


----------



## ballaballa1556 (11 September 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> CODESYS (ehem. 3S) hat die CODESYS 2 abgekündigt und die angekündigt den Download von der Homepage zu nehmen. Bei WAGO bekommst Du CODESYS 2 noch. Aber es ist schon richtig, auch ein OEM wird das eher früher, als später abkündigen. Weiterentwickelt wird die CODESYS 2 aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Und nein, Dein Controller ist bereits selbst seit einigen Jahren abgekündigt und kann nicht mit CODESYS 3 oder dem darauf basierenden e!COCKPIT programmiert werden. Die Welt dreht sich jeden Tag und eine Seite - in Deinem Fall Hardware und Entwicklungsumgebung - konstant lassen, die andere seinen Lauf nehmen lassen - hier das Betriebssystem Deines PC - führt irgendwann zum Problem. Hier hilft Dir nur den Letztstand in einer VM einzufrieren, oder den Controller und die Entwicklungsumgebung gegen etwas halbwegs aktuelles auszutauschen. Aber selbst das Eingefrorene muss irgendwann aktualisiert werden - Stichwort VM auf einer CD/DVD im Schaltschrank und das Problem heute noch einen PC mit einem passenden Laufwerk aufzutreiben. Wie gesagt, die Welt dreht sich und zukunftssicher ist nur, dass nicht bleibt, wie es war. Selbst im professionellen Umfeld, wo es meist nur etwas langsamer geht - siehe Abkündigung seitens (seinerzeit noch) 3S und bisher noch Verfügbar beim OEM.


Ich habe den Controller im September 2014 gekauft und mittlerweile tut er, was er soll. In den letzten paar Jahren 
habe ich nur kleine Änderungen und Erweiterungen programmiert und ich denke nicht, dass ich in Zukunft nochmal 
große Projekte haben werde. Hier mal ne schaltbare Steckdose hinzufügen, da mal temporär das automatische 
Herunterfahren eines Rolladens wegen eines Vespennests im Rolladenkasten abschalten. Sowas halt. Das aber doch
relativ regelmäßig. Grundsätzlich stimme ich Dir ja zu. Allerdings hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet, alle paar Jahre einen 
neuen Controller für mehrere hundert Euro kaufen zu müssen, um weiterhin kleine Änderungen vornehmen zu können. 
Im professionellen Umfeld sind solche Ausgaben sicherlich kein Problem, aber für mich als privater Nutzer ist das 
sehr ärgerlich. Auch wenn ich mich immer noch regelmäßig darüber freue, dass das Licht im Flur (oder in der Küche, 
je nachdem) angeht, wenn ich die Tür aufmache und dadurch die Alarmanlage ausgelöst wird, kommt man doch 
schon ins Grübeln, ob eine konventionelle Elektroinstallation langfristig gesehen nicht doch sinnvoller gewesen wäre. 
Und dieses Problem haben andere System wie KNX oder Homatic ja auch. So ist es für mich jedenfalls kein Wunder, 
dass das Thema Hausautomation immer noch nicht wirklich ein Standard beim Häuslebauen ist...


----------



## hucki (11 September 2022)

ballaballa1556 schrieb:


> ... ob eine konventionelle Elektroinstallation langfristig gesehen nicht doch sinnvoller gewesen wäre.


Auf jeden Fall hätte diese nicht den Wert des Hauses gesenkt.  🤷‍♂️ 



ballaballa1556 schrieb:


> Und dieses Problem haben andere System wie KNX oder Homatic ja auch.


KNX nicht wirklich, weil dort auch die allerersten Aktoren/Sensoren immer noch in die aktuelle ETS eingebunden werden können.
Denn diese werden nicht programmiert sondern nur parametriert.
(Höchstens Ebay-Erwerber älterer Teile müssen evtl. schauen, wo sie die Datenbank dafür noch downloaden können.)

Und durch das dezentrale Konzept steht bei Ausfall auch nicht alles still.


----------



## KLM (12 September 2022)

Wenn Du die Wahl 2014 getroffen hast und zukunftssicher sein wolltest, hättest Du auch das zu der Zeit (ich glaube Ende 2013) schon verfügbare e!COCKPIT (basiert auf CODESYS 3) nehmen können?! Aber auch das wird nicht für die Ewigkeit sein und irgendwann durch was neues abgelöst.
Aber es hindert Dich doch auch niemand mit einer alten Hard-/Software zu arbeiten. Selbst wenn die CODESYS 2 nicht mehr verfügbar ist, kannst Du doch damit noch immer Änderungen an Deiner Bestandsanlage vornehmen. Ich sehe das Problem noch nicht. Dir scheint nichts zu fehlen in der CODESYS 2.


----------



## ballaballa1556 (12 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hätte diese nicht den Wert des Hauses gesenkt.  🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> KNX nicht wirklich, weil dort auch die allerersten Aktoren/Sensoren immer noch in die aktuelle ETS eingebunden werden können.
> ...


Verstehe ich Dich richtig: Du gehst davon aus, dass die verbaute SPS den Wert des Hauses senkt? 🤔 Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft ist aufgrund des viel zu frühen Ablebens des Hausherren ein Haus verkauft worden, in dem ein KNX-Bussystem in Kombination mit EnOtion Komponenten verbaut ist. Allerdings war ein Großteil des Systems noch gar nicht fertig, weil der ehemalige Hausherr wie gesagt keine Zeit mehr hatte, es fertigzustellen. Der Käufer hatte absolut keine Ahnung von dem System und hat sich auch kein bisschen dafür interessiert. Am Preis hat das halbfertige System nichts geändert...

Beim Ausräumen des Hauses hat die Witwe jede Menge gebrauchte KNX-Bauteile gefunden, die eigentlich noch hätten verbaut werden sollen und die ich dann für sie auf Ebay verkauft habe. Die habe ich vorher auf Funktion getestet, so dass ich mich mit dem KNX-System rudimentär auseinander gesetzt habe. In meinem System werden die gleichen Taster sowohl für Licht als auch für die Rolläden verwendet. Im normalen Modus bedient man das Licht. Wenn man die oberen beiden Taster (also 1 und 2 von insgesamt 6) zusammen für einen etwas längeren Moment drückt, schaltet der gesamte Schalter von Lichtbedienung in den Bedienmodus für die Rolläden um. Dann sind die linken Taster für rauf und die rechten für runter. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, können KNX-Schalter gleichzeitig gedrückte Einzeltaster gar nicht auswerten. Wenn das stimmt, hätte ich mein Bedienkonzept mit KNX so nicht umsetzen können. Dann hätte ich mir für das Umschalten der Modi etwas anderes überlegen müssen.

Als ich mich 2014 mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt habe, hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass KNX eine sichere Bank war. SPSen hingegen gibts schon ewig und wird es wohl - hoffentlich - auch noch ewig geben. Dass ich den Controller unter Umständen mal austauschen muss ändert daran nichts. Ausgefallen ist bisher von den WAGO-Komponenten und den Gira-Tastern noch nichts. Ich bin mit dem System ja auch wie gesagt sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte nur nicht damit gerechnet, nach 6 Jahren auf dieses Problem zu treffen, für dass es mit VMs aber ja offensichtlich auch eine - zumindest mittelfristige - Lösung gibt. Von daher ist aus meiner Sicht alles gut...


----------



## ballaballa1556 (12 September 2022)

KLM schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Wahl 2014 getroffen hast und zukunftssicher sein wolltest, hättest Du auch das zu der Zeit (ich glaube Ende 2013) schon verfügbare e!COCKPIT (basiert auf CODESYS 3) nehmen können?! Aber auch das wird nicht für die Ewigkeit sein und irgendwann durch was neues abgelöst.
> Aber es hindert Dich doch auch niemand mit einer alten Hard-/Software zu arbeiten. Selbst wenn die CODESYS 2 nicht mehr verfügbar ist, kannst Du doch damit noch immer Änderungen an Deiner Bestandsanlage vornehmen. Ich sehe das Problem noch nicht. Dir scheint nichts zu fehlen in der CODESYS 2.


Ich habe mal ein bisschen gewühlt: Am 17.02.2015 habe ich von einem WAGO-Mitarbeiter eine Mail erhalten, in der er mir mitteilt, dass sie noch keine Controller für CODESYS 3 hätten. Im September 2016 wurde mir übrigens per E-Mail mitgeteilt, dass der Controller 750-880 sehr wohl mit CODESYS 3 zu programmieren wäre. Das stellte sich später allerdings leider als eine Falschinformation heraus...

Aber Du hast Recht. Ich kann gut mit meinem Controller und CODESYS V2.3 leben, solange ich die Software zur Programmierung in einer VM laufen lassen kann. Also alles gut...


----------



## hucki (12 September 2022)

Jegliche Automatisierung, egal ob KNX oder SPS oder ... senkt im Eigenheimbereich den Preis.

Den Grund hast Du ja selbst genannt:
Die konventionelle Installation kann einfach jeder Elektriker und das kann man von den anderen Systemen leider nicht behaupten.

Und auch jeder Depp versteht es, das konventionelle System zu bedienen.
Keine Ahnung, wie intuitiv z.B. Deines für jemand Fremdes ist, oder ob er/sie erst eine Einweisung benötigt?
Die meisten sind mit mehr als 2 Tasten am Schalter oder gar irgendwelchen Tastreihenfolgen/-längen einfach überfordert.

🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Jegliche Automatisierung, egal ob KNX oder SPS oder ... senkt im Eigenheimbereich den Preis.
> 
> Den Grund hast Du ja selbst genannt:
> Die konventionelle Installation kann einfach jeder Elektriker und das kann man von den anderen Systemen leider nicht behaupten.
> ...


Hab mich letztes Jahr mit nem Makler darüber unterhalten.
KNX wird mittlerweile akzeptiert und wirkt nicht wertmindernd.
Alles andere schon.
Bedienung von Licht, Rollo und anderen Standardfunktionen nur über Raumdisplays ist ein NoGo und macht normale EFHs fast unverkäuflich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> und macht normale EFHs fast unverkäuflich.


Sicher? Wir hatten doch bis jetzt eine Zeit in der komplette Schrotthäuser zum Normalpreis+ mit Handkuss gekauft wurden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sicher? Wir hatten doch bis jetzt eine Zeit in der komplette Schrotthäuser zum Normalpreis+ mit Handkuss gekauft wurden.


Es die Aussage eines Maklers der R+V im Allgäu. Ich denk mal, dass die R+V und die Sparkassen-Makler die meisten EFH in Deutschland verkaufen.
Klar wurde in den letzten Jahren jeder Schrott zu überteuerten Preisen verkauft.
Aber wenn jemand sein Haus mit umfangreicher Homeautomation ausstattet, dann ist der Rest auch nicht unbedingt Schrott.
Sondern schon auch in einem gepflegten Zustand.
Homeautomation muss man sich leisten können 
Hat nun jemand Interesse an so einem Haus, dann schreckt ein zu hoher Automatisierungsgrad ab.
Die wenigsten haben Steuerungsspezialisten im Freundeskreis.
KNX ist mittlerweile die Ausnahme, da das zur Ausbildung jedes "Schlitzklopfers" gehört und man genügend Fachleute findet.


----------



## ballaballa1556 (12 September 2022)

Das Haus, von dem ich oben berichtet habe, ist im gehobenen Preissegment (zumindest nach meiner Einschätzung). Das Gundstück ist zwar etwas größer als die Standard-Grundstücke hier, aber dafür hat es eine verhältnismäßig geringe Wohnfläche. Es wurde für über eine halbe Million Euro verkauft, was in unserer Lage schon eher teuer ist. Und wie gesagt, der Käufer hat sich keinen Deut für das HA-System interessiert. War ihm komplett egal. 

Die Leitungen in unserem Haus sind so verlegt, dass man die SPS auch ganz rausschmeissen und komplett auf Stromstoßrelais umstellen könnte. Dann wäre narürlich der ganze Komfort inklusive Alarmanlagenfunktion futsch. Aber es wäre möglich. Allerdings plane ich nicht, es meinem Nachbarn gleichzutun und frühzeitig mit den Füßen voraus auszuziehen. Wenns gut läuft, wohne ich hier ja noch ein paar Jahrzehnte. Ich warte es mal ab und mache mir über den Verkaufspreis Gedanken, wenn es soweit ist. Weiß eh keiner, wann das ist und was dann sein wird... ;-)

Hat von Euch denn schon einer von einem 750-880 Controller auf einen neueren umgestellt? Falls ja, wie aufwendig war das? Meine Google-Suche hat ergeben, dass der 750-890 Controller der Nachfolger ist. Einen noch neueren habe ich nicht gefunden. Oder bin ich nur zu schlecht im googlen...?


----------



## ballaballa1556 (12 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Homeautomation muss man sich leisten können
> Hat nun jemand Interesse an so einem Haus, dann schreckt ein zu hoher Automatisierungsgrad ab.


Da stimme ich Dir bei beidem zu. Darum nenne ich das, was hier verbaut ist, auch nur ungern "Hausautomation", denn mit "Automation" hat das nur begrenzt zu tun. Ich habe das hauptsächlich wg. des Komfortgewinns gemacht. Und der ist - das bestätigt mittlerweile sogar meine Frau, die anfangs eher skeptisch war - für uns tatsächlich erheblich.


----------



## hucki (12 September 2022)

ballaballa1556 schrieb:


> Ich habe das hauptsächlich wg. des Komfortgewinns gemacht. Und der ist - das bestätigt mittlerweile sogar meine Frau, die anfangs eher skeptisch war - für uns tatsächlich erheblich.


Das streitet ja auch keiner ab, eher im Gegenteil.
Die meisten hier (einschließlich mir) haben ja auch gleiche oder ähnliche Lösungen, weil auch sie den Komfort mögen und die Thematik selbst beherrschen.

Aber ich stell' mir jetzt vor, mir passiert z.B. irgendetwas.
Die aktuelle Programmierung/Parametrierung ist bei mir auf'm Rechner. Wer kommt da ggf. mit wieviel Aufwand ran?
Es gibt zwar ein Backup auf 'nem Stick, aber seien wir ehrlich, wie aktuell ist das immer gehalten, wenn man eben mal schnell was ändert?
Meine Frau kann das System zwar bedienen (hat an einigen Stellen aber auch gedauert ala: "das bestätigt *mittlerweile* sogar meine Frau"), aber das war's dann auch.
Wenn da jetzt ein Externer (wo in der Nähe unseres Dorfes am Ar... der Welt findet man da überhaupt einen?) ran muss, kann das von einem schnellem Eingriff bis zu Software komplett neu machen so ziemlich alles bedeuten.

Und genau das ist halt gegenüber einer konventionellen Elektrik das Problem.  🤷‍♂️



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Dir hilft eine VM auch nach Abkündigung von Codesys V2 weiter
Immer schön aktuelle und auch für andere erreichbare Backups machen!
Funktionen für potentielle Nachfolger möglichst umfangreich dokumentieren!
Programm kommentieren, kommentieren und kommentieren!
Umso geringer ist der Wertverlust für's Häusle.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

Mal ein Beispiel aus meinem weiterem Umfeld:
Ein Bekannter hat überraschend einen Schlaganfall erlitten. Danach kompletter Pflegefall.
Der Mann war IT'ler. Das gesamte Haus war mit selbstgebauten OneWire Sensoren und Aktoren ausgestattet.
Programmiert war alles in IPSymcon mit PHP.
Irgendwann kam der Hilferuf der Ehefrau: Kein Licht, keine Heizung, kein Warmwasser.
Zwei Kollegen aus dem IP-Symconforum haben dann 2 Wochenenden damit verbracht alles wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.
Wer sich schon mal mit OneWire beschäftigt hat, weiß vielleicht, wie ekelhaft die Fehlersuche da sein kann.
Das Glück im Unglück war, dass er ganz viele seiner Lösungen im Forum veröffentlicht hatte.
Klar Wago ist nicht so schlimm, aber auch hier findet man nicht so leicht jemand.


----------



## KLM (12 September 2022)

ballaballa1556 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein bisschen gewühlt: Am 17.02.2015 habe ich von einem WAGO-Mitarbeiter eine Mail erhalten, in der er mir mitteilt, dass sie noch keine Controller für CODESYS 3 hätten.


Die Recherche, wann e!COCKPIT genau released wurde spare ich mir, denn Anfang 2015 war es definitiv schon verfügbar. Allerdings basiert e!COCKPIT "nur" auf CODESYS 3, es ist aber nicht identisch oder austauschbar zu CODESYS 3. CODESYS 3 kann bei WAGO nativ erst seit dem CC100 verwendet werden - letztes Jahr veröffentlicht. Andere Controller sollen wohl bald folgen, aber ein abgekündigter 88x wird das wohl nicht mehr können. 
Und jetzt noch mal mit einem 89x auf eine CODESYS 2 Hardware setzen würde ich auf gar keinen Fall. Dann lieber gleich auf einen e!COCKPIT fähigen Controller wechseln, den CC100 nehmen oder auf andere CODESYS 3-fähige Controller warten. Vielleicht kann man ja Bestands-Controller via Firmware von e!COCKPIT auf CODESYS 3 umschalten, was ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, aber darauf verlassen würde ich mich nicht. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es beim 880 belassen, mir die letzte CODESYS 2 Version bei WAGO beschaffen und auf einer VM einfrieren. Kostet Dich nichts und Du kannst lange weiter damit arbeiten.
Der Wechsel von 88x auf 89x ist mit wenigen Mausklicks erledigt. Der Wechsel von CODESYS 2 auf 3 ist schon etwas aufwendiger. Aber selbst größere Projekte hat man meist nach ein paar Stunden umgestellt. Hier sind halt die Schnittstellen der Bibliotheksbausteine meist etwas anders und ggf. muss man Konfigurationen gänzlich neu machen (Modbus, Fernwirk, Alarm, Rezeptur, etc.). Der Wechsel von e!COCKPIT auf CODESYS 3 ging bisher erstaunlich reibungslos in wenigen Minuten. Die Bibliotheken und die meisten Konfiguratoren sind die gleichen. Letzteres habe ich aber auch erst mit 2 oder 3 Projekten gemacht.


----------



## KLM (12 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zwei Kollegen aus dem IP-Symconforum haben dann 2 Wochenenden damit verbracht alles wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Wer sich schon mal mit OneWire beschäftigt hat, weiß vielleicht, wie ekelhaft die Fehlersuche da sein kann.
> Das Glück im Unglück war, dass er ganz viele seiner Lösungen im Forum veröffentlicht hatte.


Ein Hoch auf das Teilen von Wissen in Foren.


----------



## ballaballa1556 (12 September 2022)

Danke für all Eure Beiträge! Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall daran machen, meinen Controller möglichst lange mit CODESYS V2.3 aus einer VM heraus am Laufen zu halten. Und bevor ich irgendwann auf was Neues umsteige, werde ich hier auf jeden Fall nochmal um Rat fragen. Eine 29 Seiten lange Doku zu meiner Haussteuerung gibt es schon. Diese massiv zu erweitern und zusammen mit einem Backup der VM regelmäßig irgendwo abzulegen, so dass das Paket auch von einem anderem "Zugriffsberechtigtem" gefunden und genutzt werden kann, steht jetzt ganz oben auf meiner To-Do-Liste... Danke dafür!


----------

